# Convertir un teclado USB a PS2 (lo opuesto a lo habitual...)



## ceca

Muy buenas,

tengo un flamante teclado ergonómico de Microsoft, con conexión USB, el cual quiero conectar a mi "KVM Switch" (dispositivo para compartir teclado, ratón y monitor entre 2 PCs).

El KVM requiere conexión PS2. El ratón es un PS2, que funciona perfectamente, pero... el teclado no hay forma, a pesar de haber usado hasta 3 conversores USB-PS2 distintos.

Preguntando con entendidos de informática, me dicen que estos conversores suelen funcionar para ratón, pero no para teclado (de hecho, 2 de ellos tienen el típico simbolito del ratón dibujado).

¿Alguien ha tenido esta experiencia anteriormente? En caso afirmativo, ¿se sabe cómo resolverlo? Si hace falta, me construyo el conector, con algún esquema que me podáis proporcionar...

Gracias y saludos


----------



## ceca

Veo que mi post no ha tenido mucho éxito...   

Lo que busco es algo así:

http://www.sfcable.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=10USB-S3

Pero que pueda venderse en España... he estado en varias tiendas de electrónica e informática, y nada...

¿Alguna pista?

Gracias de nuevo,


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

ceca dijo:
			
		

> Veo que mi post no ha tenido mucho éxito...
> 
> Lo que busco es algo así:
> 
> http://www.sfcable.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=10USB-S3
> 
> Pero que pueda venderse en España... he estado en varias tiendas de electrónica e informática, y nada...
> 
> ¿Alguna pista?
> 
> Gracias de nuevo,



Hola que raro que no los encuentre, acá en méxico los venden en las tiendas de computación por $5 pesos incluso yo tengo 1 que venía con mi mouse .

Por que no intenta en www.mercadolibre.com

Saludos


----------



## ANGEL TEMP

Comprate un teclado nuevo ps2. Más barato y mucho mejor que poner inventos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

ANGEL TEMP dijo:
			
		

> Comprate un teclado nuevo ps2. Más barato y mucho mejor que poner inventos.



Hola, en realidad el adaptador que yo menciono cuesta mucho más barato que un teclado con ps2.

Además un tiempo los teclados traían tantu usb como ps2, pero al parecer el ps2 esta siendo reemplazado por completo por el usb. Así que considero poco conveniente gastar en un teclado ps2.

Saludos


----------



## armitas

Hola amigos, 

....Emsoldiatgot....pues te comprendo perfectamente. Estoy en tu mismo problema. (O PARECIDO, pues tengo el adaptador que muestras en tu link, pero no funciona en modo inverso (yo necesito PS2 a USB, -los cables Y de teclado+raton a USB solo funciona uno de los dispositivos)
Lo siento, mal por Angel_Temp: Vaya respuesta! Asi se avanza y se ayuda, jajaja.
Hombre, si solo fuera cambiar el teclado, yo dispongo de 20 de cada tipo en mi taller...Pero...no te das cuenta que es un Kvm (caro en mi caso pues es un multipuesto de 8 equipos y solo para PS2)y que al menos es mi caso el equipo a controlar no tiene PS2.

En fin....por si hay alguien que pueda APORTAR algo que nos pueda ayudar, relanzo la pregunta.

Gracias a todos. 
Armitas


----------



## tiopepe123

El adaptador es un simple conversor o sea cuatro cables que interconectan el usv-PS".

Pero antes deberias verificar que realmente el teclado puede ser PS2 ya que el chip del teclado detecta si esta conectado a un usb o al ps2 y se reconfigura.


----------



## armitas

Mmmmm...gracias por la respuesta Tiopepe123.
Sin embargo como ves en los links inferiores, el puerto Usb carece de algunas señales necesarias.
http://www.hardwarebook.información/Keyboard_(XT)
http://www.hardwarebook.información/Mouse_(PS/2)
 y el USB http://www.hardwarebook.información/Universal_Serial_Bus_(USB)

Concretamente clock...sin la cual...
No sé, confirma eso.


----------



## Vegetal Digital

Las señales del usb son data y clock, igual que en ps2 pero el usb trabaja a distinta velocidad (clock)
y tiene otro tipo de señales, la principal diferencia entre el teclado y el mouse es que la información del teclado tiene paridad, el mouse no.
Les digo por si sirve de algo


----------

